# Strawberry Dart Frog Bacterial Infection?



## JonathanBKK (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi All

Major concerns over my recent 5x Strawberry Dart Frog purchase a week ago and their progression of what looks like a bacterial infection on their heads. Talking to others, it seems that the entire shipped of frogs (15 so far have the same issue), they were claimed to be purchased from the USA and I imagine that it was exacerbated and stressed by the long trip 

Pictured is the worst one, which has seen a slight size gain in the last few days

My issue with testing is that I live in Thailand, so I am limited to just treating them from advice thus far which includes BAYTRIL which I have ordered and will treat daily 10% for 6 days. No access here to a proper Vet for reptiles as well, I will have to guess treatment and hopefully based on some of your experiences.

For the most part all are eating at the moment and moving around but I would call them a bit lethargic to other species I have kept

I would love any feedback on what steps I should take to help cure the issue or thoughts on whats going on

Tank: Exoterra 30x30x45cm
27-29 degrees C
99% Humidity


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Your temperatures and humidity are quite high.

Are there cooler areas in their enclosure where they can retreat to? Do you have an evening drop in temperature? A low of 25C is too high.

Constant 99% humidity is not good either and can definitely increase the likelihood of bacterial infection. Do you have any ventilation? You should have some variation in humidity throughout the day.

I've been all over Thailand and it was always super hot and humid. I would imagine keeping dart frogs happy would require air conditioning.

I cannot comment on treatment.


----------



## JonathanBKK (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Erikm

Thank you for your feedback, I have increased the ventilation and reduced humidity to 88% today with a slightly different top on the tank

I also amended ventilation on the lighting which brought the day time temp down to 26 and took the night time down to 24. They do have places to go away from the lighting.

As of today I have moved the 5 to a hospital tank, 2 of them are showing improvement, 2 the same, one remains fairly bad. Today after their 15 min BAYTRIL solution bath all 5 ate fruit flies in the hospital tank, was happy to see this

As for keeping pets in Thailand, its a struggle during the heat of the day for sure, we get natural humidity but you have to watch things as it can often go above 32 degrees C here, summer sometimes over 35

The benefit is the local market is full of great vivarium plants, I have even taken mosses growing naturally in the jungles of Thailand and successfully grown them in tanks. Bromeliads grow very well in this climate as well

Anyway I will update further here, hoping after 6 days all 5 can get back to full health


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Could be fungal? I've seen similar symptoms in fresh import pumilio before, and while it may be totally different than what you are facing, it looks very similar, and I have had success treating with silver sulfadiazine or neosporin. See if you can find a vet that will communicate with you by email, if there are none in your vicinity.


----------

